# galadriel..



## Weathergirl2006 (Oct 26, 2003)

DO you think if she was fighting that she would scream in side thier head. lol i always thought it would be funny because then no one else would hear her.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 26, 2003)

Hahaha maybe this should be in Bag End...

I could see it though... I run up to the Gate of Minas Tirith then all of a sudden I hear a crazy voice yelling at me about the light and how it will prevade


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 26, 2003)

I think you mean Prevail, not prevade. What the heck does prevade mean? Is that even a word? Nope. Not in my dictionary.

Anyway, I think she had to look someone in the eye to do it effectively. ..that's why everyone dropped their gaze, to get her out of their heads.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I think you mean Prevail, not prevade. What the heck does prevade mean? Is that even a word? Nope. Not in my dictionary.
> *



Haha whoops.. My bad. I must've been doin some homework or somethin and not thinking. Prevail would be correct


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 31, 2003)

Hahahahaha this is a good topic! 

Nice idea Weathergirl!



> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain_
> Haha whoops.. My bad. I must've been doin some homework or somethin and not thinking. Prevail would be correct



I'd check that homework if I were you!


----------

